# How Does Front Assist Work?



## linclonli (Mar 16, 2018)

I have my front assist function selected but never seen any warning or auto brake when I am very closed to the car in front of me.

Also does the Atlas SE/tech come with a backup radar sensor? I didn't hear any warning when backup.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Your SE w/Tech doesn't have front or rear parking sensors (that beep when you get near things). The front assist will show various icons on the dash depending on your rate of speed/distance from car in front of you - it may just be you haven't pushed it beyond "normal". My advice is to read up on this feature in the owner's manual - it has lot of info.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

linclonli said:


> ....Also does the Atlas SE/tech come with a backup radar sensor? I didn't hear any warning when backup.


Does your vehicle have the required sensor "buttons" on the front and rear? They would not be hidden from view. Did you ask this before buying?


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

^^ What he said.

If you had parking sensors you should see the little round dots (the sensors) on the front and back bumpers.

Re: Front Assist, it doesn't activate when you are close to something like a parking sensor - it will flash a big red icon in the center of the dash and may do a quick brake jolt when it senses that emergency braking may be needed. If someone cuts you off at speed you may see it engage. I've seen it engage a few times on my Passat.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

linclonli said:


> I have my front assist function selected but never seen any warning or auto brake when I am very closed to the car in front of me.
> 
> Also does the Atlas SE/tech come with a backup radar sensor? I didn't hear any warning when backup.


it works. i had an idiot break in front of me and my screen went black and big red letters BRAKE! and the atlas slammed on the breaks before i could even react .. so it works..


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

I have seen it too, usually when I start to accelerate and the car in front of me decides to brake at the same instant. I don't know if it will completely stop the vehicle, so I usually hit the brakes when I see it. The manual even says to not rely solely on this to stop the car because there can be a delay under certain conditions. I have another system in my car sometimes, when my wife sees the red warning and yells at me to stop. No way to program that one to not come on.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Pnvwfun said:


> I have seen it too, usually when I start to accelerate and the car in front of me decides to brake at the same instant. I don't know if it will completely stop the vehicle, so I usually hit the brakes when I see it. The manual even says to not rely solely on this to stop the car because there can be a delay under certain conditions. I have another system in my car sometimes, when my wife sees the red warning and yells at me to stop. No way to program that one to not come on.


trust me i know the feeling. i wish there was an off switch with my wife too lol 

BTW - my jeep does the same.. screen goes black and big red letters BRAKE! - then it slams on the brakes.. works better than VW - as it does it in forward and reverse motion plus it is more accurate.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

AudiVW guy;110670610....my jeep...works better than VW - as it does it in forward and reverse motion plus it is more accurate.[/QUOTE said:


> Details and specifics on your more accurate claim.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Works for me as well, Ive had the red screen pop up on my DC a few times.


----------



## dpru (Jan 20, 2018)

AudiVW guy said:


> trust me i know the feeling. i wish there was an off switch with my wife too lol
> 
> BTW - my jeep does the same.. screen goes black and big red letters BRAKE! - then it slams on the brakes.. works better than VW - as it does it in forward and reverse motion plus it is more accurate.


Haha +1 on the wife off switch

However I have seen my Atlas slam on the brakes when I’m going in reverse (for instance, when backing down a steep driveway and the road behind it is at an angle to the car - didn’t think I was going too fast, and it scared the hell out of us, but nice to know that it works)


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^Same here on the backing out. Slow is the key.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

Front Assist comes with Pedestrian monitoring and has stopped me on a dime(false alarm when the radar thought it saw something). It was a tight corner which can impact false positives. Been on the same turn multiple times after and it hasn't done it again. 

The SE/TECH package also has rear traffic alert which will use radar to detect vehicles from the sides and rear while backing up and can apply brakes as well.

The sensors others have noted that we don't get are less about safety and more about making parking easier, they are gimmicky IMO and I wouldn't pay the extra 10k to get and SEL just for those. 

SE with Tech 4MO is the best bang for buck IMO,and why I went with that one.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

dgleeds said:


> Front Assist comes with Pedestrian monitoring and has stopped me on a dime(false alarm when the radar thought it saw something). It was a tight corner which can impact false positives. Been on the same turn multiple times after and it hasn't done it again.
> 
> The SE/TECH package also has rear traffic alert which will use radar to detect vehicles from the sides and rear while backing up and can apply brakes as well.
> 
> ...


Since when is the SEL $10K more than the SE w/Tech? It was about a ~$3K difference and the parking "beepers" are hardly gimmicky...very nice to have when parking in close quarters. The SEL Premium has Park Assist which is "park itself" which is not the same thing.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

KarstGeo said:


> Since when is the SEL $10K more than the SE w/Tech? It was about a ~$3K difference and the parking "beepers" are hardly gimmicky...very nice to have when parking in close quarters. The SEL Premium has Park Assist which is "park itself" which is not the same thing.


I was looking at the SEL with premium as the next jump for SE/with Tech 4MO that I got. Was 10k more, the most gimmicky feature was park assist. 

This old dude was trying it out in the VW dealership and it took him like 5 minutes to let the car park itself. It looked ridiculous.:banghead: Not very useful IMO.

The sensors that beep are great but you really don't need with the huge screen and backup camera. 

Both of those features are frosting to the assistant systems. More of a want than a need.


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

dgleeds said:


> The sensors others have noted that we don't get are less about safety and more about making parking easier, they are gimmicky IMO and I wouldn't pay the extra 10k to get and SEL just for those.
> 
> SE with Tech 4MO is the best bang for buck IMO,and why I went with that one.


SE Tech was the best bang for the buck for YOUR needs!

When we looked at the SEL the pano sunroof, F/R parking sensors, factory tow hitch & foot-operated hands free tailgate were a helluva bargain for $3,000. Being a new dad of 6 week old twins.. I cant justify saving a few bucks and having to fumble around with my keys and/or hunt for a button to open the rear hatch.. when both of my hands are usually full while loading the car. Being able to kick my foot underneath the bumper and have the tailgate open every time is worth every penny of the $3000 upgrade alone. Furthermore the F/R sensors have been priceless as this helps ensure my wife (who is used to driving a small 2 seat convertible) doesn't hit anything in the garage with the vehicle that she drives everyday. 

As far as the $10K price difference. Its pretty easy to check the VW website and see there is exactly a $3,470 difference in MSRP between the SE Tech and SEL trim levels. Feel free to check the actual price difference for yourself, since you are apparently confused.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

dgleeds said:


> KarstGeo said:
> 
> 
> > Since when is the SEL $10K more than the SE w/Tech? It was about a ~$3K difference and the parking "beepers" are hardly gimmicky...very nice to have when parking in close quarters. The SEL Premium has Park Assist which is "park itself" which is not the same thing.
> ...


I thought the parking beepers would be overrated but it’s insane how useful I have found them. The different tones and volume depending on where i am getting close to something and how close it is allow me to basically park with my eyes focused on the broader circumstances/pedestrians/etc. rather than staring at a screen etc. 

The parking assist is something you have to get used to. Once you do, it is as quick as a pro parking him or herself.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I had back-end "beepers" on our 2003 Ford Explorer and an F-150 work truck I had...loved them. So much easier to park. This one is a bit more complex but still same principal...v. useful when parallel parking to know how far back you can go.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

dgleeds said:


> The sensors others have noted that we don't get are less about safety and more about making parking easier, they are gimmicky IMO and I wouldn't pay the extra 10k to get and SEL just for those.


Me and my wife use the automated parking on a regular basis, its actually super easy if you read the manual.

As another said 10k is not accurate, but, I was fine paying to get the premium for all it comes with.

Little word of advice, just because you didn't wanna pay / couldn't afford a certain trim level doesn't make the ones that did dumb or "gimmicky".

Relax.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

golfzex said:


> Me and my wife use the automated parking on a regular basis, its actually super easy if you read the manual.
> 
> As another said 10k is not accurate, but, I was fine paying to get the premium for all it comes with.
> 
> ...


Geezus don't get all worked up and defensive. I mistyped when I said it was 10k more for SEL, I meant SEL premium 4mo was 10k more for me, and again for me the two extra tech features are more frosting and the auto-park looked ridiculous. It made a 30 second park, into a 5 min production. Just an opinion, I didn't consider the bundled features of that model vs mine were worth that. 

I never said anyone was dumb, nor did I say I couldn't afford it. I am entitled to my opinion, and that's all it was an honest opinion. I didn't say all of you are out of you mind for purchasing. Nor did I disparage other forum members by saying stuff like, and I am paraphrasing, "maybe if you could afford it, and get on my level" 

Again, my opinion. So don't tase me Bro for my opinion. I actually really like the top model just didn't think it wasn't worth the extra 10k. I mean extra 10k for full autonomous driving, done. 

I get a lot of good info from this forum, good stuff overall.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Understood, no worries. 

Again, the auto park is not a 5 min production when it’s done correctly. We were pretty skeptical about it, but once we tried it was super quick and easy to use. 

We don’t parallel often, but when we do it’s nice to have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

golfzex said:


> Understood, no worries.
> 
> Again, the auto park is not a 5 min production when it’s done correctly. We were pretty skeptical about it, but once we tried it was super quick and easy to use.
> 
> ...




Good to know, maybe I will take a second peak when we get our next VW in December. Thanks for the feedback, when the salesperson was demoing it with an older gentlemen it took forever and looked like an iRobot when they get stuck in a corner.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

dgleeds said:


> Good to know, maybe I will take a second peak when we get our next VW in December. Thanks for the feedback, when the salesperson was demoing it with an older gentlemen it took forever and looked like an iRobot when they get stuck in a corner.


parallel works great if you know how to use it.. perpendicular was impossible to get it to recognize the spot. Don't knock it until you try it.


----------

